# using soft box / light tent



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

like this:










can anyone give me any hints and tips as to how to use it most effectively?

many thanks

Ross


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi mate,

Have a look on DIY photography there are some good posts on lightboxes on the site.

Maxtor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

thanks for your help mate


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

are you happy with the shots coming out of this set up mate? If you are then I would suggest thats the subject nailed!

My only suggestion is you might want to dial down the lighting a bit, use a "cooler" source of light such as a daylight fluorescent or maybe off camera flash?

Would love to see some of the shots taken using it?:thumb:


----------

